# 6 month od kitten teething.



## tobergill (Feb 14, 2010)

* Hi all,
My 6 month old Maine **** Male kitten is teething. 
He is a normal energetic,playful kitten,eats well.
Once or twice a day he will just flop,no interest,nose is warm.No interest in food, sleeps in any old corner for a couple of hours........
Then he will stir himself go and eat and started dashing about as normal 
His nose is now cold.
Is this normal behaviour .............
How long will he be teething for........some say until he is about 8 months old.
He bites everything,including my finger.
I would welcome your observations.
Thank you,
James ake tobergill.  *


----------



## tobergill (Feb 14, 2010)

*[color=#0 Hi everyone .Charlie had a good day today.
Will try to post a pic from Photobucket here.
No luck .......it says the file is too big.*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, post a link to your photo and we'll just click on it to see.

I think it sounds like he's a playful and normal kitten. Kitties aren't like dogs in the damp-nose department and his resting/playing sound normal. _IF he is feeling feverish, that could cause his nose to feel hot/dry and make him sort of sluggish. Vet check and vaccinations would be the things to do in that case._h


----------



## tobergill (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is the link Heidi















Edit.......Gosh it worked that time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins run themselves ragged, then flop. Rinse and repeat. Sounds normal.

For the biting, I know it's fun and tempting, but it's not a good idea to play-wrestle with your hands (if you do, that is). It took a while to teach my Cali not to bite. 

Here's are a couple threads with some good advice:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=64506

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=63665


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

tobergill said:


> Here is the link Heidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie-pie! :luv


----------

